# How long for redundancy payment?



## madge1983

Hi all,

My other half was made redundant 4 weeks ago.

His employer is paying statutory redundancy but has been very unhelpful as to when he will receive this. 

Money is beginning to get very tight & I'm just wondering how long should he be waiting on payment? Is there legislation to govern this?

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Bill Struth

madge1983 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My other half was made redundant 4 weeks ago.
> 
> His employer is paying statutory redundancy but has been very unhelpful as to when he will receive this.
> 
> Money is beginning to get very tight & I'm just wondering how long should he be waiting on payment? Is there legislation to govern this?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input!


it should be paid immediately on date of dismissal according to the redundancy payments act 2003.


----------



## madge1983

Thanks for replying Bill - I have also noted that. 

Obviously it hasn't been paid to him. Do you have any advice as to where he goes from here as he is getting no information from his employer


----------



## Nutso

I work for a company that let some people go last year.  At the time of the redundancies, cash flow was a problem and we did not have the money to pay them.  I called NERA who told me that the employee could lodge a claim with the Labour Relations Commission but that this would take approx 6 months to come up, so as long as we had paid them within that time we would be covered.

Your OH may be able to claim the redundacy payment directly from the government - check out www.entemp.ie redundancy payments section.  If he does that the government would then have to claim the employer portion from the employer.


----------



## Bill Struth

madge1983 said:


> Thanks for replying Bill - I have also noted that.
> 
> Obviously it hasn't been paid to him. Do you have any advice as to where he goes from here as he is getting no information from his employer


 
He should send a completed form RP77 to his former employer. You can get one here,

http://www.entemp.ie/employment/redundancy/publications.htm

Give him 14 days to reply. If no reply is forthcoming then you should take a case to the EAT. Fill in a T1A which you can download here,

[broken link removed]


----------



## Bill Struth

Nutso said:


> Your OH may be able to claim the redundacy payment directly from the government - check out www.entemp.ie redundancy payments section. If he does that the government would then have to claim the employer portion from the employer.


He would need a completed RP50 from the employer before they can claim from the social insurance fund.


----------



## JQ2002

Is the employer insolvent?

If so, the Liquidator will take over the handling of the RP50s on behalf of the employees, all monies will then be paid out of the Insolvency Fund.

However, this will not happen unless the Company has been declared insolvent, i,e on the appointment of a liquidator.

In any event, it can take months for the funds to come through.


----------



## irishbarman

i was let go over 2 weeks ago mu ex employer is away on hols till the end of the month and i have been told i wont get a penny till he comes back


----------

